# Majestyk 70'S Retro Led



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Been after a 70's LED watch for a long time now, but they seem to fetch silly money. When this modern version turned up in the SC, I thought it looked the business. There are plenty of other threads on this watch, but basically, limited editions of 500 for the red and the blue versions, made in 2006. Very chunky and solid with all the advantages of modern technology....very bright LEDS....looks indestructible! This one is No. 305/500. Thanks to 'Lordofthefiles' for the opportunity to purchase this beauty, in immaculate condition, complete with original box, spare strap links and instructions.............anyone got a blue one they want to sell?!!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

What like this one? 










Good aren't they and amazing value for money 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep!..... :naughty:  The wife wants the blue one now!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I just wish I could get that bracelet for my Omegas.

Later,

William


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Yep!..... :naughty:  The wife wants the blue one now!


As strange coincidence as I initially bought a red one for the missus and the blue one for me. However she decided it was too big for her so I sold it on.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Great watches, I had one of the red ones and now my brother has it. They are nicely and solidly made. JonW did a review post and heads up about them which is worth searching for.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent looking watch, I saw the original sale advert on here just after it went up and was very tempted. If it had been the blue one I'd have pulled the trigger straight away


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

dowsing said:


> Great watches, I had one of the red ones and now my brother has it. They are nicely and solidly made. JonW did a review post and heads up about them which is worth searching for.


Here's a link to JonW's thread, though I suspect most of you have seen it...it's locked now, but does run to about 18 pages.....most of the useful info is in the first 1 or 2 pages...

 Majestyk


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I still love this watch and was chatting to a mate here today and showed it to him and he said 'I also bought one of these, great value arent they!' LOL


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I took a look around after seeing yours on the Saturday thread... nowhere to be found these... but I did find this one...










...more 80s than 70s...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

aye, had the red one, liked it but couldn't quite get on with the bracelet, didn't sit right for me.

spent more time at work pressing the button to see the time than keys on the keyboard.









the blue looks nice too though....


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Well done, Rog. :thumbsup:

If you only have one, then it must be red...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

As an update to this thread, you may remember me asking if anyone had a blue Majestyk they wanted to move on so that I could complete the set. I'm glad to say that my patience paid off and I managed to secure a mint condition blue example (complete with brand new spare case and braceclet) from the SC a couple of days ago, no. 110/500. It's taken me this long to get some pics 'cos the thing is the very devil to photograph...the display is so bright that it completely glares out the photo unless the background light is very bright as well. Even now, you will see that the display is a lot brighter than the red. (These pics are taken with a point and shoot, not a DSLR, which would probably give more control over the exposure). The other problem is the cycling of the LED segments...I took loads of shots that only showed half the display alight...in normal use your eye doesn't pick this up, but the shutter speed on the camera does.

The camera makes the display look brighter than it really is....










In this pic, you can clearly see the segments cycling...










And again here...see the top half looks dimmer than the bottom half...(that's a reflection on the crystal, not a scratch)










The blue and red together...you don't even want to know how long this pic took to take! You can clearly see how the blue appears a lot brighter than the red.










Many thanks to 'Irfan' for the opportunity to add this to my collection.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Congrats Roger! I must say I like the blue one a lot better than the red, even if the red is the closest to a 70s retro look. Good pics too, I don't think a DSLR would make much difference there (or I wouldn't know how to take advantage of the settings)... Maybe get it directly under the sun and setting the ISOs low (100) so you can get a slower shutter speed (15/20) without having the sun or the led light flood the picture and cancelling each other out... still, you're second photo is very cool!! :afro:


----------

